# update on Harvey (again)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just thought i'd post a quick update on Harvey. he's been doing very well! he's been using the wheel (in fact, he wheeled away like a horse last night), eating his kibble, and his sleep is very sound (he shuffled a lot during the day in his first few weeks with us). also, the sneezing is minimal now. the biting is minimal too. he does have the pronounced biting reflex, but it's easily avoided at this point. really, i was getting quite depressed because he seemed so sickly, so inactive even after Baytril. not sure what caused such an improvement, but i am so happy!

he is a big-time cuddler. he loves to sleep in my lap or have his back massaged gently.  his latest favorite treat is Gerber chicken & veggies babyfood.

i've got two healthy hogs now.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Harvey is such a cutie! If i ever get another hedgie i want one that looks like him


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to hear he's doing better! Thanks for the update!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Harvey has made a good recovery


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's not nice to worry Mommy so much! I'm so glad that he's doing better. How is your Mom doing? Is she more comfortable with him again? Just keep the fleshy parts away from his mouth. :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay Harvey! Glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad Harvey is feeling better. He's such a gorgeous hedgie, and Sweetie is too


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> Harvey is such a cutie! If i ever get another hedgie i want one that looks like him


 :lol: i will pass that on to him!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

haha what color is he exactly?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats wonderful news!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he's a cinnicot pinto.

my mom wears a long-sleeved shirt and gives him the love.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

cinnicot pinto you say.....i might just have to steal him :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll steal him first! I wuvs Harvey, he looks snuggleable.


----------

